# Fs38 stihl won't prime



## Justwayne (Jul 20, 2017)

It had a half cracked bulb. Replaced would half prime ran for a day fine. Now pushes bubbles into tank vs bulb priming. Is there a online check valve I have video won't prime. https://youtu.be/Qhgq4xmblc0


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

That video doesn't tell much.
If it's sucking air, there is a leak somewhere on the suction side of the prime bulb.

Possibilities:
A fuel line is nicked, cracked, loose, or shrunk, or the fuel lines are plumbed incorrectly.
The priming bulb is defective or installed incorrectly.
There is a defective gasket in the carburetor.


----------

